

Stealth NYC Startup Kohort Raises $3 Million - markpeterdavis
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/18/kohort-3-million-seed/

======
citricsquid
> Davis won’t say what kind of product Kohort will be, other than it will be
> related to social media. The Kohort site is just a landing page which lets
> you reserve your Kohort name. You can also follow Kohort on Twitter.

This sucks... why allow people to register without explaining the product?

~~~
frankie420
Sounds like a good marketing ploy to me. I reserved my username already. You
probably should too. :-)

~~~
gyardley
Whatever for? Mark's a good guy, but I have no idea what the app is or whether
it's going to interest me.

------
staunch
Couldn't find an email address on the site and you guys Tweeted about being on
HN so I figure this is the fastest way to get to you:

Always validate/escape user input!

[http://www.kohort.com/thanks.php?myId=%22%3E%3Cscript%3Ealer...](http://www.kohort.com/thanks.php?myId=%22%3E%3Cscript%3Ealert\(%22CMON%20GUYS%20FIX%20THIS%22\);%3C/script%3E)

~~~
thatusername
clicked that link, it's just their thank you page?

~~~
staunch
They fixed it.

------
shanedanger
$3 million seed? I've never heard of that before...

~~~
bpeters
Does not seem so bad when after hearing $41m seed

------
rokhayakebe
I think people who raise money and do not want to talk about their products
should not be covered while other companies are dying to get attention.

~~~
freerobby
Agree completely. How much more proof could you possibly have that TechCrunch
only cares about who's raised money?

